# Flat bottom boat for sale



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

hey just wondering if any of you have a flat bottom boat that you are trying to sale or know of any that are? Or if there is a good one that isnt over $500 to buy new? any help would be great thanks


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

the cheapest I've seen is just under a grand at sportsmans.. sorry bud. ya checked ksl?


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah i have checked ksl a lot lately. there are some ficher and trackers for about 650 brand new but just looking for a good used one. thanks for your help


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I found a 12ft john boat with trailer for $400 but I got it for $300 or $400 can't remember keep looking. Their has to be one for cheap on there.

Thanks


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

mojo1 is selling a complete package here it is
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =225&lpid=


----------

